# In line ice reels



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Any feed back on these fly style reels? I have read they help with line twist, easier drag, yadda yadda. But those are all sales pitches usually. Is anyone here using them regularly? I do fish for gills/crappie/perch in some deeper water (20'-30') so can have a lot of line out at times. Switched several of my rigs to braid and that seems to have really helped with line twist and gets rid of mono memory. Was looking at getting an UL Snitch rod/reel combo (~$60) but if it isn't anything special, i won't bother. Thanks - Russ


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm still not of fan of them even though the ice fishing community is "hot" on them.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm on the fence I have a Frabil one of my friends gave me and it's ok but I just prefer to use a micro swivel and 2lb test line twist is very minimal if any at all. If I jig like a mad man for a long period of time I will have a little twist. I usually watch my lures on camera so I know when it's really twisting. Catching steelhead will also twist up light line like no other.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't like mine. The line uptake on the reel was to low. I lost fish on the hook set as I couldn't take slack up fast enough.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a few. For shallow water panfish I like them. I have a black betty 6061 as well that is nice after I tore it down, degreased, and polished the guts... lubed it with hot sauce and it's nice. I think it is very over-rated. A good ultra light spinning reel with fresh line is just as good. I fish side by side a spinning reel and see no consistent advantage. I would rather have two nice spinning reels than one in-line that needs re-worked to perform. IBJ kinda nailed it, this too shall come to pass.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I also have the Black betty 6061 and love it. Had for 3 years and the only problem i ever had was getting it back from my buddies who all want to try it. Lol. Pricey but worth every penny. I think it shines in deeper water where you can litterally let the lure free fall to the bottom with no kinking or coils to deal with. Plus the black bettys have the higher ratios then the frabils and eagle claws. Fyi. I just wish i could afford to switch all my reels over


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m still on the fence as well. I’ve been using a 13 Fishing Free Fall for a couple of months (vertical jigging for crappie). The “trigger” was the biggest selling point for me, and in that respect the reel is great. It is light, and balances well on an ice rod.

However, I’m not sure about eliminating line twists (I was watching my jig slowly spin yesterday). Also, the drag is nowhere near the quality of drag on a similarly priced spinning reel.

Hopefully, they continue to improve……would love to see Shimano come out with an inline reel.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Russ - the Snitch Rod you will want. It is flat azz deadly. The reel CGI no# 8 is ok but nothing special. It does have one feature I really like though. That is a clicker even when in free spool. Great for dead sticking live minnows. You solved the line twist by using braid. I ensure I use a quality ball bearing swivel twixt my main braid line and mono leader.

What I like about the snitch rod is it is like using a spring bobber but none of the headaches since the rod tip itself is the spring bobber.It is as sensitive as any spring bobber I ever used.

Overall not a fan of the straight line reels though.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a tickle stick that I really like and have heard the snitch rods are also awesome. I am going to look into a snitch rod next purchase


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Tickle stick good too but more pricey than snitch.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I wondered if the in-lines were better suited for shallow water with the slower gear ratio most have. Sounding like the majority here are not sold on them yet. I did look at the Black Betty too, pretty pricey. I'm not always a believer in the more $$ you spend the better it is. But if it is better though, i might jump. I need to get somewhere that actually sells the in-line reels to at least get a feel of one.

I do have a couple rods that need scrapped and replaced. The Snitch rod will probably be my choice there..... just maybe not the reel combo with it yet.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> Thanks for the input. I wondered if the in-lines were better suited for shallow water with the slower gear ratio most have. Sounding like the majority here are not sold on them yet. I did look at the Black Betty too, pretty pricey. I'm not always a believer in the more $$ you spend the better it is. But if it is better though, i might jump. I need to get somewhere that actually sells the in-line reels to at least get a feel of one.
> 
> I do have a couple rods that need scrapped and replaced. The Snitch rod will probably be my choice there..... just maybe not the reel combo with it yet.


I know of a place but not allowed to mention it on here!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I figured he would have them...... long drive for me though. I need to get down to Sportsmans Den in Shelby, they used to have a decent little ice fishing section at one time but not sure if they still do. Been a little while since i have been that way.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> I figured he would have them...... long drive for me though. I need to get down to Sportsmans Den in Shelby, they used to have a decent little ice fishing section at one time but not sure if they still do. Been a little while since i have been that way.


Yeah it was a long drive for me too but worth it!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have 2 of the Black Betty 6061's and like them a lot. Fish for mainly panfish with them. Occasional bass and catfish also. I got the older models when they were on clearance a couple years ago so got them for $49 each instead of the $99 which made it more realistic for me to get. With that being said I do use a lot of spinning reels and I can notice some difference but a nice ultralite spinning reel will work just as well.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> I figured he would have them...... long drive for me though. I need to get down to Sportsmans Den in Shelby, they used to have a decent little ice fishing section at one time but not sure if they still do. Been a little while since i have been that way.


If you make it to Sportsmans Den let us know what you find. I've been wanting to check it out but haven't been there in years.

Curious what is this unmentionable place?


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

I use them almost exclusively. I'm sure that they help with line twist, but the advantage that I find is that I can set the drag extremely light, then have my hand on the arbor for the hook set, and also as a drag. makes it much easier to keep tension on large fish with light line without depending on a drag that might be wet/frozen depending on the circumstances.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

runningantelope said:


> If you make it to Sportsmans Den let us know what you find. I've been wanting to check it out but haven't been there in years.
> 
> Curious what is this unmentionable place?


Don't think it is against the rules to mention individual businesses in comments since Bass Pro, Cabelas, Walmart, etc, etc are brought up so often.......... he was talking about Mark's Bait & Tackle over in Ravenna that has a large selection of ice fishing gear available.

It has been a few years since i have been into Sportsmans Den also. I do have some other stuff i would like to see if Glen's Surplus in Shelby has, so may be heading down that way with Christmas money in hand. Will let you know if i do.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

I've only heard good things about Marc's. I just might need to make a trip up there with this lull in the weather. 

Last year I enjoyed using a Clam Dave Genz Ice Spooler Elite Inline reel. So this year I picked up 3 Eagle Claw inline reels during the Black Friday deals for around $15 a piece. I replaced the drag/spring washer with a new one from the hardware store as mentioned over at Ice Shanty forums. Also completely tore down each one, removed the factory grease and used Quantum Hot Sauce reel oil to lube them back up.

I went with these because of the information I read over at Ice Shanty, the cheap investment, and the free spool feature they have.

I hope to make it out tomorrow to finally give them a whirl. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

Finally got to use my new Eagle Claw inline reels today. I'm pretty happy on how they perform. Love the free spool feature. I fish with a pencil grip so I just used the palm of my hand to help with the free spool speed. No problems with them at all.


----------

